# Van and home MIFI



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 15, 2020)

I am looking to get an aerial and a router to go in the van AND that I could use at home, I am fed up paying Virgine £56 a month for TV  phone line and broadband, the only one I use is the broadband. I would like a good set up that could be indoors and in the van when away. I can hotspot but it runs the phone down quickly. The iPad has its own chip but the receiver is not that hot with some places.   Anybody have a suggestion, that might do me? I have 105 gigabyte  monthly allowance.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm also looking for a mobile set up, still never managed to sort one out after all these years!  

We have EE at home for landline and broadband, no TV - but unfortunately, unlike Graham, we currently still need the landline, at least for a while yet.
£35 per month. (Don't want the TV cr*p, we'd probably need a new telly for it to work anyway, so no chance!)

The EE home broadband is currently unlimited and I think they do some sort of MIFI package? 
What else I would need in terms of additional equipment in the van, I haven't a clue! Aerials? Routers? Blah, blah, blah.... white noise....

My brain just fries when it comes to some techie stuff these days - and to think I used to be reasonably ahead of the game once upon a time.
Guess this is what happens when you don't move fast enough with new technology...


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 15, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm also looking for a mobile set up, still never managed to sort one out after all these years!
> 
> We have EE at home for landline and broadband, no TV - but unfortunately, unlike Graham, we currently still need the landline, at least for a while yet.
> £35 per month. (Don't want the TV cr*p, we'd probably need a new telly for it to work anyway, so no chance!)
> ...



Well Marie probably nothing else would be required.
The only problem is you need a SIM card for the mifi and you cannot make or receive calls once it has been put into your mifi.
I have an unlimited plan with three.
When out in the van somewhere with no tv reception but decent mobile, I remove the SIM card from my phone and put it into the mifi. I then use a PAYG SIM card in the phone. The only problem is it’s not my usual number. I gave that number to my contacts so they can still contact me when we are using the mifi.
You may wish to buy an aerial which can improve reception enough to watch tv or YouTube. I find you need around 4gb for this to work properly. We have a firestick in our avtex tv which lets us watch tv, and use catchup as well.
Also I have been to places were the phone only gets a weak signal, but the mifi works fine.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 15, 2020)

I bought a used Teltonika rut950 and a monthly
 EE data plan.... 

Been used mainly in the van so far with internal antenna... 

Just waiting for a external on to arrive via ebay... 
Very happy so far AND my home virgin contract is coming up for renewal very soon and is likely not to be renewed.


----------



## Snapster (Oct 15, 2020)

We use a Huawei e5577cs mifi unit. We don’t have broadband or a landline at home so this is all we use. It works fine as it is at home and in the van, but it has twin antenna inputs so a decent antenna could be fitted if needed. We have 100gb allowance on the mifi and we also have 2 iphones, both with 100gb sims.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 15, 2020)

I have just cancelled my data sim contract with ‘3’ that I use in my Huawei mifi in the motorhome. Great service and coverage but they wanted to drastically increase the monthly charge regardless of my threat to cancel.
So I’m open to suggestions of who to go with, monthly contract, payg, not bothered as long as it’s a good deal. Going off my last years usage I need around 10 gb data a month.


----------



## wildebus (Oct 15, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have just cancelled my data sim contract with ‘3’ that I use in my Huawei mifi in the motorhome. Great service and coverage but they wanted to drastically increase the monthly charge regardless of my threat to cancel.
> So I’m open to suggestions of who to go with, monthly contract, payg, not bothered as long as it’s a good deal. Going off my last years usage I need around 10 gb data a month.


Think you have Sky TV?  Get a Sky Mobile SIM. You can put in in a MiFi and any data you don't use is saved for upto 3 years.  If you got one for the MiFi and one for your own phone, you can share the data between the two SIMs.
I pay around £4 for one SIM with 500MB or 1GB or data (can't recall which) and about £3.50 for the other SIM with the same data package.  I am on that minimal data as got nearly 300GB of Data in the Sky "Piggybank" which I just allocate lumps of data from to whatever phone is short - and if not used, the Data goes back into the bank


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a 3 dongle which I use at home and when away. In 4 years I have rarely been without a connection and i don't have additional aerials. £22 on a two year contract. PAYG phone.


----------



## harrow (Oct 15, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I am looking to get an aerial and a router to go in the van AND that I could use at home, I am fed up paying Virgine £56 a month for TV  phone line and broadband, the only one I use is the broadband. I would like a good set up that could be indoors and in the van when away. I can hotspot but it runs the phone down quickly. The iPad has its own chip but the receiver is not that hot with some places.   Anybody have a suggestion, that might do me? I have 105 gigabyte  monthly allowance.



3 mobile were doing a 4G setup for £18 on a 2 year contract, ended the end of September.

Currently its £22 per month.






						4G & 5G Home Broadband | Three
					

As well as offering 4G, we now offer 5G on our Home Broadband. Choose an unlimited plan on Pay Monthly and get it the next working day.



					www.three.co.uk


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 15, 2020)

wildebus said:


> Think you have Sky TV?  Get a Sky Mobile SIM. You can put in in a MiFi and any data you don't use is saved for upto 3 years.  If you got one for the MiFi and one for your own phone, you can share the data between the two SIMs.
> I pay around £4 for one SIM with 500MB or 1GB or data (can't recall which) and about £3.50 for the other SIM with the same data package.  I am on that minimal data as got nearly 300GB of Data in the Sky "Piggybank" which I just allocate lumps of data from to whatever phone is short - and if not used, the Data goes back into the bank



Thanks for that info, will investigate later tonight.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 15, 2020)

I use a Huawei B535 with a 3 unlimited data/phone/text package, it is 12v so works at home or in the van, it has 4 ethernet ports so useful if you need a wired connection


----------



## witzend (Oct 15, 2020)

harrow said:


> 3 mobile were doing a 4G setup for £18 on a 2 year contract, ended the end of September.
> 
> Currently its £22 per month.
> 
> ...


I,ve been using this set up for almost 3 yrs very pleased with it currently paying £21 a mth for unlimited using a supplied with contract Huwiae B 311 router which runs off the vans 12v system or 240v with adaptor. Only thing I,d add is check signal where you,ll be using it most


----------



## number14 (Oct 15, 2020)

We use a Huawei mifi with twin antenna inputs and a Poynting puck antenna. Works well for us.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 15, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Well Marie probably nothing else would be required.
> The only problem is you need a SIM card for the mifi and you cannot make or receive calls once it has been put into your mifi.
> I have an unlimited plan with three.
> When out in the van somewhere with no tv reception but decent mobile, I remove the SIM card from my phone and put it into the mifi. I then use a PAYG SIM card in the phone. The only problem is it’s not my usual number. I gave that number to my contacts so they can still contact me when we are using the mifi.


Why not just turn on your phone's mobile hotspot and also recieve calls too? That's all I do and connect any device to it, no need for any separate mifi or extra sim card! A smart phone has built in mifi.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 15, 2020)

Phantom said:


> Why not just turn on your phone's mobile hotspot and also recieve calls too? That's all I do and connect any device to it, no need for any separate mifi or extra sim card! A smart phone has built in mifi.



Phones imho can at times struggle with connectivity in places mifi/mobile router and external antenna don't


----------



## Phantom (Oct 15, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> Phones imho can at times struggle with connectivity in places mifi/mobile router and external antenna don't


Quite true, but it also makes a nice change to not have connectivity and do something different from the usual routine.


----------



## regnarts (Oct 15, 2020)

Has anyone got any experience of using these Mifi's in Europe for general internet use & watching UK tv using either the Firestick, Nowtv or others which ones are best. Been looking at Smarty Sim but poor connection problems are common.


----------



## witzend (Oct 15, 2020)

regnarts said:


> Has anyone got any experience of using these Mifi's in Europe for general internet use


I've used my 3 Huawei B311 all over Europe although it's referred to as a router not mifi. Only place it's struggled is some remote parts in Portugal and recently since end of August at home
Never tried TV but don't see why it shouldn't


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 15, 2020)

Phantom said:


> Why not just turn on your phone's mobile hotspot and also recieve calls too? That's all I do and connect any device to it, no need for any separate mifi or extra sim card! A smart phone has built in mifi.



Well mistericeman highlights one issue, also we like to watch our tv and find that the firestick works well. I did buy a Wi-fi hdmi receiver but found the quality poor.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 15, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Well mistericeman highlights one issue, also we like to watch our tv and find that the firestick works well. I did buy a Wi-fi hdmi receiver but found the quality poor.


I just screen cast anything on the phone direct to the TV if we want a bigger screen than the tablets on wifi. We've never had a need for a firestick or such like. But an external aerial connection would be useful sometimes, some older phones did have that ability!


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 16, 2020)

Phantom said:


> I just screen cast anything on the phone direct to the TV if we want a bigger screen than the tablets on wifi. We've never had a need for a firestick or such like. But an external aerial connection would be useful sometimes, some older phones did have that ability!



The problem with that is where we go we don’t get sufficient signal strength on our phones to do this, but with the mifi we do. We don’t have to use the mifi that often with our directional aerial, we can normally get a tv signal.


----------



## Fiona64 (Oct 16, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I am looking to get an aerial and a router to go in the van AND that I could use at home, I am fed up paying Virgine £56 a month for TV  phone line and broadband, the only one I use is the broadband. I would like a good set up that could be indoors and in the van when away. I can hotspot but it runs the phone down quickly. The iPad has its own chip but the receiver is not that hot with some places.   Anybody have a suggestion, that might do me? I have 105 gigabyte  monthly allowance.


We live on a narrowboat and have a 4x4 over lander. We have just upgraded our mifi device on the boat to a TP-Link M7850 (£150) which we use with 3 sim with unlimited everything £20 a month. Never required an extra aerial to get a good signal. We stream all our tv and my husband works from home 7 hours a day on his laptop! My daughter has just gone for the same mifi unit in her house so she can then take it with her in the campervan she is currently building.


----------



## 5andy (Oct 16, 2020)

We use a MIFI at home and abroad with a  Vodaphone SIM card. It generally works very well. Watching Netflix, BBC iPlayer etc is fine if you don’t mind the occasional freezing of the screen. Can I ask what the problem with Smarty sim is, as I too have been looking at this. I thought it was 3 who were the provider And am not aware of any widespread problems.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 16, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have just cancelled my data sim contract with ‘3’ that I use in my Huawei mifi in the motorhome. Great service and coverage but they wanted to drastically increase the monthly charge regardless of my threat to cancel.
> So I’m open to suggestions of who to go with, monthly contract, payg, not bothered as long as it’s a good deal. Going off my last years usage I need around 10 gb data a month.


Affordable Mobiles.co.uk 12 month deal on 3
£8pm for 8gb/unlimited calls and texts, but includes cashback of £60 so effectively only costing £3pm

*Three SIM Card*


•8GB data
•Unlimited mins
•Unlimited texts
• £0 Upfront
•12 months
*£8 † /mth*

*+ £60 Cashback by Redemption*
Redeem your cashback from AffordableMobiles.co.uk in instalments by submitting copies of your bills. Full details with order.


----------



## Derekoak (Oct 16, 2020)

Phantom said:


> Why not just turn on your phone's mobile hotspot and also recieve calls too? That's all I do and connect any device to it, no need for any separate mifi or extra sim card! A smart phone has built in mifi.


That is what we have been doing for a year. My samsung 5 phone has an unlimited calls / data/ text sim in it cost less than 12 pounds a month for a year. It has a hotspot that supports data for 2 tablets at home and away. We have a reasonable signal at home so an aerial is not needed there. We have not paid for landline broadband for years now.
 Similarly in France we mostly get 4g signal so our needs are mostly met without an external aerial. It is just so simple, and my phone still has calls and texts. The same sim in a mifi with external aerials at home and the car would get more speed if we streamed but for what we need, our only cost is that sim and a leftover 24gb prepaid sim in one tablet used when we occasionally go in 2 directions and the hotspot does not work. That sim will not be replaced.
My wife has a Smarty sim in her phone basically 5 pounds a month for calls and texts and pay for data only as needed at I think 1.25 a gb. As she mostly uses my hotspot that is very little.


----------



## REC (Oct 16, 2020)

We have a data SIM only deal with three (unlimited data) which came with a Huawei b310(I think!) Router. We already had a Huawei 5577c mifi so we  put the SIM in that when in the van and in Portugal house. Have a pounding aerial which we use in Portugal and also when signal is poor in the van. Works really well boosting signal from one band 3g to three bands 4g. Also have Vodafone 100gb on my phone which I can use as a hotspot. Found that when I use Vodafone in europe, for some reason iPlayer thinks I am in UK ......use nordvpn usually with the three sim.


----------



## xsilvergs (Oct 17, 2020)

We have a Giffgaff SIM in the vans router, I swapped from Smarty for better coverage.

I am now thinking of changing to EE. Giffgaff only allow a certain period of time out of the country before their usage terms kick in. We previously had Virgin SIMs (which run on EE) in our phones and never had restrictions while in Europe. 

If EE still allows us to use their SIM out of the country for 6 months we will be ditching our landline / broadband and just hook up to the van when at home.


----------



## REC (Oct 17, 2020)

Data allowance for EE is currently 50gb max ( fair use policy) when in Europe


----------



## ricc (Oct 17, 2020)

We're staying with daughter for weekend. Landline broadband is off for the house move.nim online with a 3 data sim in my cheap Android tablet....hotspot turned on for the wife's iPad to connect to. Till daughter wakes up and turns her phone hotspot on on unlimited data.


----------



## xsilvergs (Oct 17, 2020)

REC said:


> Data allowance for EE is currently 50gb max ( fair use policy) when in Europe



That's better than Giffgaff was offering last year. We can probably live with 50gb.

In Portugal we've used NOS unlimited SIMs, €1 / day, they are throttled but still ok for watching iPlayer.


----------



## witzend (Oct 17, 2020)

xsilvergs said:


> We have a Giffgaff SIM in the vans router, I swapped from Smarty for better coverage.



Only thing to be aware of with Gifgaf / O2 is they will turn your sim off if its used more abroad than in UK. They did this to the sim I had in my tracker with out any warning we only became aware when our son told us he couldn't connect to tracker to see our location


----------



## Phantom (Oct 17, 2020)

ricc said:


> Till daughter wakes up and turns her phone hotspot on on unlimited data.


Why not just leave it on 24/7?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 17, 2020)

Me not being up to speed with the ins and outs of mobile phone sims etc can someone answer the following.
Browing different suppliers and I’ve noticed there can be a substantial price difference between phone sims and tablet sims. For example on the EE site a 50 gb phone sim on contract is around £25.00 a month where as a tablet 50 gb sim is £44.00 a month.
Could I not just buy the phone sim contract and use it in my iPad Or would they be wise to this and prevent it ?


----------



## landoboguy (Oct 17, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Me not being up to speed with the ins and outs of mobile phone sims etc can someone answer the following.
> Browing different suppliers and I’ve noticed there can be a substantial price difference between phone sims and tablet sims. For example on the EE site a 50 gb phone sim on contract is around £25.00 a month where as a tablet 50 gb sim is £44.00 a month.
> Could I not just buy the phone sim contract and use it in my iPad Or would they be wise to this and prevent it ?


Phone sim will be fine, there was ruling by offcom a couple of years ago stating one should operate both.
ee have 100gb for £20 per month with 3 months free btsport, apple music, and various others
that will be fine
see uswitch for the best deals https://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/compare/sim_only_deals/

imoblie (which operates on the Three network) have a monthly deal rolling contract ( 1 month notice)  unlimited data £18.00 but also cheaer ones if you dont need unlimited








						Best SIM Only Deals - Compare SIM Only Contracts | iD Mobile
					

Compare our SIM Only Deals which, like standard mobile phone contracts, offer a package of minutes, texts, and data for a monthly cost.




					www.idmobile.co.uk


----------



## witzend (Oct 17, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> Me not being up to speed with the ins and outs of mobile phone sims etc can someone answer the following.


I've also been looking at sim only deals and You need to watch for data speeds for instance Vodafone do 3 all unlimited, 1 is fastest available £33, 2 is up to 10 mbps £28 the  other is up to 2 mbps £23 on some of the comparison sites its difficult to see which one  your getting


----------



## regnarts (Oct 17, 2020)

Noticed that Sim only offers don't allow you to use the full amount of data in Europe with capping set at 20gb use in Europe with unlimited & 100gb offers.
Has anyone seen a Sim contract with full amount allowed or do you use a Spanish data supplier if in Spain.
If or when I go to Spain for say 3 months in winter I want to have a good data connection but the UK suppliers are capping.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 17, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> Phone sim will be fine, there was ruling by offcom a couple of years ago stating one should operate both.
> ee have 100gb for £20 per month with 3 months free btsport, apple music, and various others
> that will be fine
> see uswitch for the best deals https://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/compare/sim_only_deals/
> ...



Just had a quick browse on the uswitch site you suggested and some great deals.
I won’t be going abroad in the foreseeable future and when away in the motorhome only use my iPad and laptop for web browsing, using the forums, ebay, online banking, news etc so reckon I will get a sim for my phone and use it as a hotspot for my iPad and laptop.
Probs go with imobile as I had a three sim in my mifi for 3 years and had great coverage.
Many thanks for the link etc.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 17, 2020)

Not only data speed but also area coverage. But unlimited everything for about £20/month is great value if it works for you.


----------



## vintageb3 (Oct 18, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have just cancelled my data sim contract with ‘3’ that I use in my Huawei mifi in the motorhome. Great service and coverage but they wanted to drastically increase the monthly charge regardless of my threat to cancel.
> So I’m open to suggestions of who to go with, monthly contract, payg, not bothered as long as it’s a good deal. Going off my last years usage I need around 10 gb data a month.


Can I ask what you were paying and what was the drastic increase?  Thanks.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 18, 2020)

vintageb3 said:


> Can I ask what you were paying and what was the drastic increase?  Thanks.



I was paying £8.75 a month for 20gb and they were increasing it to £30.25.
I had negotiated the £8.75 a month for 20gb the year previous when I informed them I wished to cancel my contract, I was paying something like £5.00 for 5gb a month. Surprise surprise they offered me the £8.75 @ 20gb as I was a loyal long standing customer.
This time they wouldn’t budge so I’m leaving them.


----------



## chrismilo (Oct 18, 2020)

regnarts said:


> Has anyone got any experience of using these Mifi's in Europe for general internet use & watching UK tv using either the Firestick, Nowtv or others which ones are best. Been looking at Smarty Sim but poor connection problems are common.


Smarty limits bandwidth between 8am and midnight over a certain limit of data read small print
3 doesn't smarty piggybacks off 3


----------



## Simonfrench (Oct 18, 2020)

I use an Amazon fire stick £49.00 and connect to my EE 4G mobile via hot spot on my phone. So long as you have 4G and plenty of available data on your mobile phone  ( my plan is unlimited) I can watch anything anywhere including Europe ( not sure what happens to that after Brexit).


----------



## chrismilo (Oct 18, 2020)

Simonfrench said:


> I use an Amazon fire stick £49.00 and connect to my EE 4G mobile via hot spot on my phone. So long as you have 4G and plenty of available data on your mobile phone  ( my plan is unlimited) I can watch anything anywhere including Europe ( not sure what happens to that after Brexit).


Use a vpn the phone still thinks your in UK


----------



## wildpapa (Oct 18, 2020)

chrismilo said:


> Smarty limits bandwidth between 8am and midnight over a certain limit of data read small print



I don't think so!
From the T and C:

"With our Unlimited plan there’s no hidden ‘fair use policies’
within the UK, giving you all the access to the Internet you’d need
without worrying about hefty bills and no data speed restrictions."


----------



## Mike White (Oct 18, 2020)

I've been using a mifi router and Virgin SIM card at several adresss in the UK. I've had this for just under 12 months. The router was £35, a one off payment. I pay £32 per month for unlimited data allowance and maximum 10 Mbps download speed. It's on a rolling month by month contract. It has been fine in the UK. I watch tv, stream nexfix and other streams (football from other sources than Sky ). If the router was 5g the speed would be quicker but the connectivity worse that's part of the deal but I just use 4g.
   When I bought the mifi I was told I'd be able to unlock it from virgin after 1 month. I wanted to do this so I could use my EE SIM card ( from my mobile, to use that allowance) with it, or any other, should I wish. It took an age to do ( 4 attempts ) and as part or that process I complained and got the £35 I originally payed for it refunded.     
 I'm in France at the moment and part of their "fair useage policy" I'm limited to 25gb per month. I checked and every mobile operator in the UK has a this kind of restriction in one shape or another unless it's a very low allowance to start with. Or if you are with EE, as part of their response to Covid you will be "seen" as being in the UK and not in Europe. 
 Again I've used it at a couple of different  locations and it's been ok, not as good as UK but to be honest but I'm in more rural areas.
 Overall I'm satisfied with the set up and will continue to use it when I return my home address next week. Virgin customer service is not the greatest imo but now I'm set up and running I'd recommend the network. If you are at a static address you can check mobile network coverage in the UK on their website. 

 Regarding data allowance someone earlier said use a VPN so you wouldn't be seen as being outside the UK, this wouldn't work regarding data allowance as, I think, and stand to be corrected, the network you use can still be detected somehow? I use Surfshark and can't use BBC iplayer here or Sky exactly as you can in the UK. If anyone uses a different VPN with better results please let me know.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 18, 2020)

chrismilo said:


> Smarty limits bandwidth between 8am and midnight over a certain limit of data read small print
> 3 doesn't smarty piggybacks off 3


That's not what Smarty say here:
https://help.smarty.co.uk/en/articles/1155178-our-policy-on-data-shaping-and-network-throttling


----------



## Mike White (Oct 18, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> That is what we have been doing for a year. My samsung 5 phone has an unlimited calls / data/ text sim in it cost less than 12 pounds a month for a year. It has a hotspot that supports data for 2 tablets at home and away. We have a reasonable signal at home so an aerial is not needed there. We have not paid for landline broadband for years now.
> Similarly in France we mostly get 4g signal so our needs are mostly met without an external aerial. It is just so simple, and my phone still has calls and texts. The same sim in a mifi with external aerials at home and the car would get more speed if we streamed but for what we need, our only cost is that sim and a leftover 24gb prepaid sim in one tablet used when we occasionally go in 2 directions and the hotspot does not work. That sim will not be replaced.
> My wife has a Smarty sim in her phone basically 5 pounds a month for calls and texts and pay for data only as needed at I think 1.25 a gb. As she mostly uses my hotspot that is very little.



What network are you with for £12 per month? 

Also 3 looks like a better deal at £20 per month than mine at £32 with Virgin.....time for a change!


----------



## Phantom (Oct 18, 2020)

In case it helps anyone: Depending on your data requirements some of the better value plans currently available are Three unlimited everything for £18/mth or Smarty (Three) 30gb for £10 with unlimited minutes & texts, via U-Switch, with no tethering limits either.


----------



## carol (Oct 18, 2020)

What are these antennas that people keep talking about?


----------



## RichardP (Oct 18, 2020)

We just got an offer from 3 for the mifi and data sim for £20 pcm. It can be used at home and away so we could replace our landline and get internet when we're travelling for less than we pay just for home...


----------



## witzend (Oct 18, 2020)

RichardP said:


> We just got an offer from 3 for the mifi and data sim for £20 pcm. It can be used at home and away so we could replace our landline and get internet when we're travelling for less than we pay just for home...


Thats what we done 3 yrs ago But went for the Huawei B311 router  supplied with the contract from 3 same price as you qoute and will work  connected to vans 12v  but also we had a contract phone sim £7 unlimited call an texts as when sims in the router or mifi you'll not be able to receive or make calls. Just be sure it'll work well where you'll be using it most.
I see their out of stock with 3 at the moment but heres a good price perhaps with a sim only deal








						Huawei B311 220 4g LTE 150 Mbps Mobile Wi-fi Router Unlocked to All Networks for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Huawei B311 220 4g LTE 150 Mbps Mobile Wi-fi Router Unlocked to All Networks at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 18, 2020)

carol said:


> What are these antennas that people keep talking about?



Various types from Puck types... 









						Outdoor 2G 3G 4G LTE MiMo Puck Antenna Cellular Low Profile Omni Dual Inputs 2  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Outdoor 2G 3G 4G LTE MiMo Puck Antenna Cellular Low Profile Omni Dual Inputs 2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




To either Poynting omni directional 






And directional types


----------



## witzend (Oct 18, 2020)

carol said:


> What are these antennas that people keep talking about?


Many types here's one I used   https://www.reichelt.com/gb/en/aerial-with-bracket-b4be-7-27-5sp-p140801.html?search=b4be&&r=1 I bought it to try to speed up my data it doubled my signal but did nothing for my data speed Posted to anyone wants it for £25


----------



## witzend (Oct 18, 2020)

witzend said:


> but also we had a contract phone sim £7 unlimited call an texts as when sims in the router or mifi you'll not be able to receive or make calls.


After posting this I got to thinking if there's any router that you can connect a phone to to make and receive calls to make full use of that sim ?


----------



## REC (Oct 18, 2020)

Mike White said:


> I've been using a mifi router and Virgin SIM card at several adresss in the UK. I've had this for just under 12 months. The router was £35, a one off payment. I pay £32 per month for unlimited data allowance and maximum 10 Mbps download speed. It's on a rolling month by month contract. It has been fine in the UK. I watch tv, stream nexfix and other streams (football from other sources than Sky ). If the router was 5g the speed would be quicker but the connectivity worse that's part of the deal but I just use 4g.
> When I bought the mifi I was told I'd be able to unlock it from virgin after 1 month. I wanted to do this so I could use my EE SIM card ( from my mobile, to use that allowance) with it, or any other, should I wish. It took an age to do ( 4 attempts ) and as part or that process I complained and got the £35 I originally payed for it refunded.
> I'm in France at the moment and part of their "fair useage policy" I'm limited to 25gb per month. I checked and every mobile operator in the UK has a this kind of restriction in one shape or another unless it's a very low allowance to start with. Or if you are with EE, as part of their response to Covid you will be "seen" as being in the UK and not in Europe.
> Again I've used it at a couple of different  locations and it's been ok, not as good as UK but to be honest but I'm in more rural areas.
> ...


luckily for us, we had a Vodafone 100GBP a month contract which is pretty old, and it allows me to use the entire data allowance in europe. When I was going to change to a different contract with Vodafone, I realised that t here is a roaming limit now, so kept the original contract on ...costs £15 a month but I can use it all in Portugal and combined with the data sim from home which is limited to 25gb a month, I have plenty of data! Did get a month contract smarty sim also last year when we were stuck there during lockdown and used more data than usual, but that was a monthly contract. Cheaper than the Vodafone pt sim which was the only alternative. No signal with HIS or Meo in our barn.


----------



## Deleted member 38054 (Oct 18, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I am looking to get an aerial and a router to go in the van AND that I could use at home, I am fed up paying Virgine £56 a month for TV  phone line and broadband, the only one I use is the broadband. I would like a good set up that could be indoors and in the van when away. I can hotspot but it runs the phone down quickly. The iPad has its own chip but the receiver is not that hot with some places.   Anybody have a suggestion, that might do me? I have 105 gigabyte  monthly allowance.


Assuming that you’re happy with your contract provider then I’d take a look at motorhomewifi.com they can sell you the MiFi device & an external aerial if you need it.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 22, 2020)

number14 said:


> We use a Huawei mifi with twin antenna inputs and a Poynting puck antenna. Works well for us.


I have bought a puck and a huawei  mifi unit. Trouble is the mifi I find has NO aerial socket and is no different from my EE dongle that I didn't get on with. So stuck with that and no better reception because the aerial doesn't connect to it???????????? Puck it.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 22, 2020)

number14 said:


> We use a Huawei mifi with twin antenna inputs and a Poynting puck antenna. Works well for us.


Which one is it? The one I bought has no aerial socket????????????? I bought the puck and it has some delicate little connection but they nee a socket to fit to, the van is a metal box and really needs an an external aerial to get a good signal


----------



## number14 (Oct 22, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Which one is it? The one I bought has no aerial socket????????????? I bought the puck and it has some delicate little connection but they nee a socket to fit to, the van is a metal box and really needs an an external aerial to get a good signal


Well, I'm confused now. I checked my Amazon purchase history and found that  I had purchased an E5577 (IIRC it was actually an E5577c) last July. There is a little flap on mine next to the USB charging port which lifts and reveals 2 antenna inputs; I had to buy 2 little adaptors from fleabay to match up with the Puck. However, looking at the listing photos now the outline of the little flap is not shown and other listings also do not seem to show it. It seems as if Huawei have discontinued the antenna inputs, although I am happy to be corrected if others here can find otherwise.


----------



## 5andy (Oct 22, 2020)

For info on the EE data limit when abroad, I just changed to a contract with them yesterday, and after I committed to the contract I remembered to clarify their data limits when abroad. According to the guy on the phone the 50Gb limit is not rigidly enforced. He said it was only there if someone was using lots of data probably for business purposes.

In addition we have never needed a vpn to get iPlayer, Netflix, Amazon prime etc abroad using data from SIM cards. Works absolutely fine.


----------



## Sorin (Oct 22, 2020)

Phantom said:


> Why not just turn on your phone's mobile hotspot and also recieve calls too? That's all I do and connect any device to it, no need for any separate mifi or extra sim card! A smart phone has built in mifi.


Yes, I do that on 3 network. You can tether on laptop, no problems. Does not kill the phone battery in any way. But while traveling the reception might be very bad. I would like a portable amplifier but I don't know how to find such a thing. I don't want antennas that needs mounted, I want the car to stay as simple as possible.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 22, 2020)

number14 said:


> Well, I'm confused now. I checked my Amazon purchase history and found that  I had purchased an E5577 (IIRC it was actually an E5577c) last July. There is a little flap on mine next to the USB charging port which lifts and reveals 2 antenna inputs; I had to buy 2 little adaptors from fleabay to match up with the Puck. However, looking at the listing photos now the outline of the little flap is not shown and other listings also do not seem to show it. It seems as if Huawei have discontinued the antenna inputs, although I am happy to be corrected if others here can find otherwise.


I bought an E5577C in Dec 2017, when I bought it there were a few different models, the E5577 didn't have the external antenna inputs but the E5577C did, looking now the E5577C is not available so that model has probably been discontinued but the E5577S still has the external antenna inputs although it is £20 more expensive


----------



## witzend (Oct 22, 2020)

On mine the piece rh side of slot pries out to access the aerial connections


----------



## Deneb (Oct 23, 2020)

I bought an E5577C 2 months ago, and it had the dual antenna connections under the flap as indicated above. I've got it connected to a Panorama LPMMB 6-60 antenna and very happy with the performance.


----------



## xsilvergs (Oct 23, 2020)

5andy said:


> For info on the EE data limit when abroad, I just changed to a contract with them yesterday, and after I committed to the contract I remembered to clarify their data limits when abroad. According to the guy on the phone the 50Gb limit is not rigidly enforced. He said it was only there if someone was using lots of data probably for business purposes.
> 
> In addition we have never needed a vpn to get iPlayer, Netflix, Amazon prime etc abroad using data from SIM cards. Works absolutely fine.



@5andy 

Did you fill in the on-line form which seems to need a lot of personal information?


----------



## maingate (Oct 23, 2020)

Whatever you do, don't buy the Poynting omnidirectional antenna, they are utter crap. I think it is just an empty plastic enclosure with two wires coming out of it. 

This is the one that I mean. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Poynting-4...JVAVV4B2ZWA&psc=1&refRID=DZCWH96B5JVAVV4B2ZWA


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 23, 2020)

maingate said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy the Poynting omnidirectional antenna, they are utter crap. I think it is just an empty plastic enclosure with two wires coming out of it.
> 
> This is the one that I mean. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Poynting-4...JVAVV4B2ZWA&psc=1&refRID=DZCWH96B5JVAVV4B2ZWA


I bought one of those Jim and it worked well in weak signal areas, I lent it to another member to try and she was impressed enough to buy one so perhaps you bought a duff one


----------



## 5andy (Oct 23, 2020)

xsilvergs said:


> Did you fill in the on-line form which seems to need a lot of personal information?



I may be misunderstanding your question xsilvergs, but I haven’t filled in any online forms.


----------



## Harryw (Oct 23, 2020)

maingate said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy the Poynting omnidirectional antenna, they are utter crap. I think it is just an empty plastic enclosure with two wires coming out of it.
> 
> This is the one that I mean. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Poynting-4...JVAVV4B2ZWA&psc=1&refRID=DZCWH96B5JVAVV4B2ZWA


Whereas I think Poynting are one of the few manufacturers of Antennas that actually tell the truth, that one is claimed at 2-4dBi gain across the bands, some will claim 10dBi for an Omni, which is never going to happen. 

I have their MIMO 03/02 connected to a netgear mifi and it works pretty well. It is also 5G ready too.This one to be specific.





						Solwise - Poynting 2 IN 1 2-in1 MIMO LTE Antenna A-MIMO-0003-02 / MIMO-3-02 | Solwise Ltd
					






					www.solwise.co.uk


----------



## xsilvergs (Oct 23, 2020)

5andy said:


> I may be misunderstanding your question xsilvergs, but I haven’t filled in any online forms.



I started to fill in the form on the EE web site for their 200gb sim but gave up do to the number of questions.

Is there a way of getting an EE sim without using the formon the website?





						Pay Monthly SIM Only Contracts | Phones & Tablets | EE
					

Already own a phone or tablet? Take a look at our pay monthly SIM only contracts and start saving money with EE - the UK's biggest, fastest network




					shop.ee.co.uk


----------



## maingate (Oct 23, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> I bought one of those Jim and it worked well in weak signal areas, I lent it to another member to try and she was impressed enough to buy one so perhaps you bought a duff one



You are right Terry, it is a duff one. The company I bought it from only give a few months warranty and when I contacted them they said they would talk to the maker ..... and then it went quiet. On Wednesday I emailed the maker and within 24 hours the seller was emailing me with all kinds of helpful advice. 

I have not asked for my money back but I did explain that I would warn other people on the motorhome forums that the product was a dead loss. I await their reply. In the meantime I am looking at other types of directional aerial as they have longer range than an Omni.


----------



## S1GAR (Oct 24, 2020)

I have a netgear air card 790s with a virgin media unlimited data sim that you get free with the unlimited oooomph package (big family all hammering the Internet) any way I chose that card over the 5577 as you can connect more devices to it. 15 is the maximum. It has the same aerial connectors for ab external aerial. Now regarding that. My motorhome is only a month old and I wouldnt mind having an external aerial on the roof, for places with low cellular signal, but I am wary of drilling the roof myself so need to have a think on that. Anyway it works really good. My daughters watch Netflix with no issues whilst travelling. It tends to get better reception than the mobiles I have found anyway although only slightly. I got my daughter a 3 unlimited sim card as well, it was a 2 year contract @ £20/month, 6 months half price and I got £75 back from top cashback which over the 24 months works put at £14.50 ish. 
I got the wifi router from www.tabletphonecase.com it was £75 I think.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 24, 2020)

S1GAR said:


> I have a netgear air card 790s with a virgin media unlimited data sim that you get free with the unlimited oooomph package (big family all hammering the Internet) any way I chose that card over the 5577 as you can connect more devices to it. 15 is the maximum. It has the same aerial connectors for ab external aerial. Now regarding that. My motorhome is only a month old and I wouldnt mind having an external aerial on the roof, for places with low cellular signal, but I am wary of drilling the roof myself so need to have a think on that.


If you buy a Poynting 5-in-1 MIMO you only have to drill one hole and the antenna seals to the roof so no water ingress





						Poynting 5-in-1 MIMO 2xLTE, 2xWiFi, 1xGPS: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Poynting 5-in-1 MIMO 2xLTE, 2xWiFi, 1xGPS at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## witzend (Oct 24, 2020)

I've come across this wonder if many are using them


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Oct 25, 2020)

harrow said:


> 3 mobile were doing a 4G setup for £18 on a 2 year contract, ended the end of September.
> 
> Currently its £22 per month.
> 
> ...


I have a 5G router in my van on Three £18 unlimited 12 month Contract, I bought the router separate and get amazing download speeds in 5G areas otherwise it works on 4G. I get free streaming and have Netflix on my tv so if not in a good Freeview tv signal area although I’ve got Freesat as well I don’t have to set up my dish as I can just watch Netflix.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Oct 25, 2020)

5andy said:


> We use a MIFI at home and abroad with a  Vodaphone SIM card. It generally works very well. Watching Netflix, BBC iPlayer etc is fine if you don’t mind the occasional freezing of the screen. Can I ask what the problem with Smarty sim is, as I too have been looking at this. I thought it was 3 who were the provider And am not aware of any widespread problems.


Yes Smarty is Three and is just as good


----------



## vintageb3 (Oct 25, 2020)

I use ExpressVPN and can watch iPlayer anywhere in the world. I don’t have sky. My opinion of Sky is this: I sit flicking through Freeview channels for free saying to myself “Theres nothing on” but knowing full well (as I have witnessed this on many occasions) someone that pays £56 a month for SKY is sitting saying the same thing. This VPN is expensive so will be trying a cheaper solution next year. Hope this helps.


----------



## vintageb3 (Oct 25, 2020)

Sorin said:


> Yes, I do that on 3 network. You can tether on laptop, no problems. Does not kill the phone battery in any way. But while traveling the reception might be very bad. I would like a portable amplifier but I don't know how to find such a thing. I don't want antennas that needs mounted, I want the car to stay as simple as possible.


Keep in mind...You can’t amplify a signal that does not exist. If it’s a poor quality signal, amplifying it won’t give you a better signal. Using an antenna only really helps (and by not that much) if you have direct line of site of a mast. I’m my experience, this usually isn’t the case. When you head for the Scottish Highlands, you have to accept that sending a text can be an issue in certain parts, so streaming Netflix isn’t even on the table in places. My experience has been that EE or EE piggybacked services were better than 3 on the NC500. I was amazed at the EE coverage. Not so impressed with 3 in those areas, but with 3, I can step off a plane in the US, switch my phone on and make calls and check emails for free whilst I wait for my US number to wake up, which I couldn’t do with EE...for free. So, that’s why I jumped to 3. Horses for courses.


----------



## vintageb3 (Oct 25, 2020)

BigNorm said:


> Assuming that you’re happy with your contract provider then I’d take a look at motorhomewifi.com they can sell you the MiFi device & an external aerial if you need it.


You can do it much cheaper than that company if you source the parts elsewhere and set up yourself. I don’t think their after sales service is up to much. Snippy replies from a cheeky pup is what I found....AND I was trying to help one of HIS customers sort an issue with HIS equipment. I got ripped off with one of their WI-FI boosters. Overpriced. I won’t use them again.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 25, 2020)

I have found an aerial socket on my huawei  modem it was much smaller a port than Iwas expecting for the aerial connector  on the poynting puck. It does need a tiny little socket but not generally available, Iordered one from eBay an found it is coming from China and takes a month to come by post.The actual modem works fine but no better than the ipad stand alone, the aerial will make the difference in the van as the faraday cage effect will go, in areas of weaker signals. I have an EE sim at 100gb for £32 per month. I can use it at homean if enough gb I ca ditch the thieving  virgin mob who keep putting the price up for less and less input. We are dropping the unwatched Tv altogether and stop paying the BBC licence for the lies they are putting out and we never watch Now at all.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 25, 2020)

xsilvergs said:


> I started to fill in the form on the EE web site for their 200gb sim but gave up do to the number of questions.
> 
> Is there a way of getting an EE sim without using the formon the website?
> 
> ...


Go to a shop and buy direct.


----------



## keefy13 (Oct 25, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I am looking to get an aerial and a router to go in the van AND that I could use at home, I am fed up paying Virgine £56 a month for TV  phone line and broadband, the only one I use is the broadband. I would like a good set up that could be indoors and in the van when away. I can hotspot but it runs the phone down quickly. The iPad has its own chip but the receiver is not that hot with some places.   Anybody have a suggestion, that might do me? I have 105 gigabyte  monthly allowance.


Teltonica router


----------



## REC (Oct 25, 2020)

I use the poynting  aerial at our holiday home with a " normal" router, in the van with 5577c and plan to take it to Portugal with us next time, as the signal in the barn is terrible. It definitely helps get a better speed. Haven't fixed it to the van, stick it as high as possible inside.....get a reasonable signal now where previously couldnt. We seem to go to a lot of black spots. All thanks to @Tezza33  who let me borrow his aerial to try!


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Oct 25, 2020)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I am looking to get an aerial and a router to go in the van AND that I could use at home, I am fed up paying Virgine £56 a month for TV  phone line and broadband, the only one I use is the broadband. I would like a good set up that could be indoors and in the van when away. I can hotspot but it runs the phone down quickly. The iPad has its own chip but the receiver is not that hot with some places.   Anybody have a suggestion, that might do me? I have 105 gigabyte  monthly allowance.


We use BT which allows us to use BT Fon hotspots. I use EE on my phone and have 120 GB per month for £18 which is more than enough to use for internet and tv . I mainly use the tv in the motorhome but have found I can use my Apple box gadget to connect to my phone to get Netflix or Disney or catch up. I have another SIM card from EE for £5 per month which I put in an iPad or a spare phone. But hardly use it. Except when I left my main phone behind!Once. We tried an external aerial but found it no better. When using my phone, which is constant as need it for what’s app I leave it plugged in most of the time or on a small external battery pack. We have 2 holiday bungalows we rent out and need internet all the time to take bookings and be in contact with guests. I’ve never had a problem with
the signal except once when we were at Malvern, Western Weekend, there were so many people using their internet as it was a cold wet windy night. We only recently found out we could charge our phones using the motorhome battery! Before that we used solar chargers from Amazon. Hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## Deneb (Oct 25, 2020)

vintageb3 said:


> Keep in mind...You can’t amplify a signal that does not exist. If it’s a poor quality signal, amplifying it won’t give you a better signal. Using an antenna only really helps (and by not that much) if you have direct line of site of a mast. I’m my experience, this usually isn’t the case. When you head for the Scottish Highlands, you have to accept that sending a text can be an issue in certain parts, so streaming Netflix isn’t even on the table in places. My experience has been that EE or EE piggybacked services were better than 3 on the NC500. I was amazed at the EE coverage. Not so impressed with 3 in those areas, but with 3, I can step off a plane in the US, switch my phone on and make calls and check emails for free whilst I wait for my US number to wake up, which I couldn’t do with EE...for free. So, that’s why I jumped to 3. Horses for courses.


I would say that you are being a little pessimistic. I agree that you can't amplify a signal that doesn't exist, but not that you necessarily have to have direct line of sight of a mast.

We have just returned from 6 weeks touring Scotland, NC500 route and elsewhere. With a roof mounted Panorama LPMMB 6-60 antenna, Huawei E5577c router and EE and Smarty SIMs, I only found one place we could get no signal at all, and that was in the Forest of Bowland, on an overnight stop on our way home.

On one occasion in the Highlands, my phone could only receive a signal on its own if I walked to the top of a hill near to where we were parked, a good mile and a half walk. We had sufficient signal via the router and roof antenna in the van to stream and use EE wifi calling. There were 3 nights in total across the whole of our Scottish travels where we had mobile reception too slow to support streaming, plus one night where we could only get a 2G signal.

Often, being either unable to obtain a 4G signal, or one sufficiently good to support streaming, forcing the router to 3G only got a much faster signal that did the job fine!


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 25, 2020)

It makes you wonder why all those boats fit an external antenna when they don't improve anything, all they had to do was ask on here


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm with EE and have been since 1994 when they were orange and got the first business mobile in Norwich! I currently have a Samsung S10 on 4G buisiness tarrif and only once had a down spot when travelling through Glencoe. We went right up to Port a Bhaigh and across to Dornoch but on previous trips across the top had no issues either so I know EE coverage is good. I've got an android head unit in place of the VW and that could take a SIM but I haven't bothered as I simply use mobile as hotspot which works well.

In my home office I have their fibre max broadband with a landline phone. It get unlimited calls to other landlines and all mobile networks and their Smart hub and average 90mpbs (not bad considering we are at end of the line). £37/month which also gave my mobile a free 5GB data boost. I know this doesn't help the OP but here's what I have done..........................

We have had my youngest son here for quite a while!!! He's been specific job hunting which means online Zoom interviews/video calls but where he's working in our house he hasn't always got high enough signal and it would occasionally drop out. He has a brand new Lenovo laptop and even his iPhone has been dropping the signal. Spoke to EE business support (who have always been fantastic) and the next day a BT Wi-Fi extender arrived FOC (EE said it may or may not work depending on house construction - different types of cavity wall insulation often seem to cause problems but give it a try); plugged it in various sockets in hall and the room he was in and yes it did improve it slightly but not enough. Just incase the kit was faulty EE sent another to try but alas the same again. Now this is where it all changed. EE suggested trying their Smart Wi-Fi which is normally £10 on top of normal prices but I managed to blag it for cost of postage rather than add on  You get a new router which is much more powerful with 6 antennae and a Smart mini disc to create a mesh network. You also get a mobile mini Wi-Fi you can take anywhere which has free 2GB data every month. (you can pay a little to get more data if you wish but they work where ever you can get 4G. 

Bingo we have max signal throughout the whole bungalow; if you did need to get further away you can add up to 5 other discs (6 total). Anddddddddddddddd... should your Wi-Fi go down at home they automatically boost your mobile Wi-Fi with 250GB so you can always get online. To me £42/month inclusive of VAT.

https://shop.ee.co.uk/broadband/smart-wifi


----------



## xsilvergs (Oct 26, 2020)

EE rang me today as they could see I had not completed the on-line form for the 200GB SIM @ £23.00.

I checked with them the data allowance while roaming, they checked, only 15GB of data while roaming, so very expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Oct 26, 2020)

Wow that's a big difference but I would expect it to be the same with all decent providers as most small /cheaper SIM providers piggy back the main ones. Cheaper to use your mobile as hotspot in that instance then (well my business mobile allows for that with EE).


----------



## xsilvergs (Oct 26, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> Wow that's a big difference but I would expect it to be the same with all decent providers as most small /cheaper SIM providers piggy back the main ones. Cheaper to use your mobile as hotspot in that instance then (well my business mobile allows for that with EE).



I'll just buy NOS or MEO SIMs in Portugal as I have done in the past. Just walk into one of there shops and buy a month at a time, no form filling, no question.

Top up can be done in many newsagent type shops.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Oct 26, 2020)

xsilvergs said:


> I'll just buy NOS or MEO SIMs in Portugal as I have done in the past. Just walk into one of there shops and buy a month at a time, no form filling, no question.
> 
> Top up can be done in many newsagent type shops.


Same for me in Morocco


----------



## Zoesma (Oct 27, 2020)

Good morning, we have no landlines where we live. We use giff gaff for our mobiles (£6 a month) ,no set up charges. We use a mobile wifi hot spot device originally on Vodafone but now unlocked. SIM card through gift gaff.works good in van,and anywhere. We use for some streaming but we don't spend much time sitting around.
With Giffgaff we get 80gb for £20. But as we have no landlines etc it's reasonable. As we have no contract easy to stop, upgrade, cancel.


----------



## Tim120 (Apr 19, 2021)

Gonna resurect this thread with a question. I'm going to give Three home broadband a try before I tell Virgin to take a hike, they're good at hilking especially prices.
So looks like I'll be getting a Huawei B535 and if sucessful at home like others will take in the van.
Can anyone point me in the direction of a cigar lighter socket thing which could power this please.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 19, 2021)

Tim120 said:


> Gonna resurect this thread with a question. I'm going to give Three home broadband a try before I tell Virgin to take a hike, they're good at hilking especially prices.
> So looks like I'll be getting a Huawei B535 and if sucessful at home like others will take in the van.
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a cigar lighter socket thing which could power this please.












						12V/24V DC vehicle connector Huawei E5172 B310 B311 B315 B525 B535 TP-link etc  | eBay
					

The simple connectors provide various solutions for connection. For worry-free use whilst travelling see the Regulated versions. The plug units are available with a 0.75 m curly cable, or a straight 2 m cable.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Apr 19, 2021)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I am looking to get an aerial and a router to go in the van AND that I could use at home, I am fed up paying Virgine £56 a month for TV  phone line and broadband, the only one I use is the broadband. I would like a good set up that could be indoors and in the van when away. I can hotspot but it runs the phone down quickly. The iPad has its own chip but the receiver is not that hot with some places.   Anybody have a suggestion, that might do me? I have 105 gigabyte  monthly allowance.


I use a Huawei B311 which originally came from Three and although I can use it on an inverter in the van and mains at home I also have a 12v cigarette lighter lead for the van as well


----------

